# Questions about breed crosses



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Has anyone ever bread a Cochin roo with an Easter egger hen? If so anyone have pics?


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

I think YOU should...then post pics
you know you wanna


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

rosco47 said:


> I think YOU should...then post pics
> you know you wanna


Oh I totally do lol. I'm just curious what they would look like I think I have a chicken addiction lol


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

weirdo...who on here has such an addiction. 
you should get that checked out
seriously though. betcha won't


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Just went outside to feed the chickens and one of my new chicks is missing . Gonna go look in the woods after I feed the kids lunch to see if I can find her. I'm hoping she slipped through the fence. My daughter let the chickens out this morning so I'm not sure if something slipped in in the middle of the night and got her or she just recently escaped.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

uh oh. hope you find it!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Nothing. She was the prettiest chick too. So time to reinforce the chick coop set traps and keep a look out.


----------

